# Radeon HD 7970 bei Caseking gelistet + Preise & Verkaufsstart



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Wie Caseking so eben über Facebook berichtete haben sie schon von diversen Herstellern die High-End Karte Radeon HD 7970 gelistet! Darunter ist Sapphire, XFX so wie VTX3D!!!
Die von XFX werden laut Caseking ab dem 09.02.12 lieferbar sein! Im Gegensatz zu XFX kann man die HD 7970 von VTX3D schon ab dem 12.01.12 bestellen und da ist sie auch laut Caseking lieferbar.

Der Preis ist ziemlich hoch mit 569,90€ - 649,90€!!!

Dies ist aber der Grund weil Nvidia noch nicht nachgelegt hat und es sich AMD deshalb als stärkste Grafikkarte gut kosten lässt!
Wie es ausschaut wenn Nvidia nachlegt werden wir dann sehen! Aber mit 100%iger Sicherheit werden die AMD Preise dann sinken.

Ich bin gespannt wie sich das alles entwickeln wird und wie AMD mit der Chipproduktion nachkommt!


Quelle: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten » RADEON HD7000 Serie



Über ein "Gefällt mir" währe ich sehr dankbar


----------



## BikeRider (9. Januar 2012)

Dann werde ich mit den Aufrüsten noch ein wenig warten müssen.
Ich will meine 5870 zwar in Rente schicken, die Preise sind mir aber momentan zu hoch.


----------



## akoya (9. Januar 2012)

ich finds ne frechheit was caseking da anbietet, wenn man mal bei heise im preisvergleich nachsieht was dort die karten kosten 

aber selbst schuld wer bei solch einer apotheke einkauft


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis ist ziemlich hoch mit 569,90 - 649,90!!!



Caseking ist allerdings auch nicht gerade für günstige Hardware bekannt. 
Aber danke für die News.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mit den Aufrüsten noch ein wenig warten müssen.
> Ich will meine 5870 zwar in Rente schicken, die Preise sind mir aber momentan zu hoch.



So schaut es auch bei mir aus!
Meine beiden HD 5870 könnten wirklich mal in Rente gehen und die HD 7970 die so stark ist wie die beiden Karten zusammen währe der beste Ablöser & dazu kommen noch die 3GB Vram die mir sehr gut kommen würden 

Aber ja! Bei dem Preis warte ich noch bis Nvidia nachlegt!!!


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2012)

Nach dem Bully-Flop ist nun wieder mal AMD dran mit dem Geld verdienen (ich gönn es denen). Und die Spitze des Eisbergs hat nunmal schon immer extra Kohle gekostet... Wenn Kepler kommt, werden die "roten" den Preis sicher anpassen müssen. Aber bis dahin: Money, Money, Money

Gruß


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

Der komplette Mindfactory Clan drückt die Preise derzeit schon auf 483,99€ stand 10:48 uhr

hd 7970 in Grafikkarten/PCIe | Geizhals Deutschland

Also gehe ich davon aus das nicht AMD sondern die Händler sich eine goldene Nase verdienen wollen denn ich denke mal nicht das deren Einkaufspreise so weit auseinander liegen!


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Also gehe ich davon aus das nicht AMD sondern die Händler sich eine goldene Nase verdienen wollen denn ich denke mal nicht das deren Einkaufspreise so weit auseinander liegen!


Sicher hauen die Händler noch was drauf (jeder will/muss überleben). Aber würdest du, wenn du das beste, schnellste Produkt am Markt anbieten kannst, es für einen geringen Preis verschleudern? Ich denke nicht Und AMD *brauch* die Kohle...

Gruß


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

das nicht aber da es derzeit eh nur Ref. Design gibt würde ich da kaufen wo es am billigsten ist und derzeit bietet der komplette Clan um Mindfactory da die besten Preise mit knapp über 480€


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> das nicht aber da es derzeit eh nur Ref. Design gibt würde ich da kaufen wo es am billigsten ist und derzeit bietet der komplette Clan um Mindfactory da die besten Preise mit knapp über 480€


Das Referenzdesign würde ich eh nie kaufen (unter Last um die 4Sone) wenn, würde ich auf leisere Custom-Designs warten...

Gruß


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

Wer nen guten GPU kühler hat oder die sogar unter Wasser setzten will der ist mit Ref. besser dran 

Wobei die alten kühler nicht ohne mod passen sollen


----------



## sahvg (9. Januar 2012)

@ facehugger

dann kauf dir die xfx 7970 double dissipation die kommt nur auf 2 sone unter last  die karte ist echt der hammer laut hardwareluxx.de lässt sie sich um 35% übertakten bei nur 21% mehr stromverbrauch  overclockers dream


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Das wird auch meine bzw. meine 2 werden


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2012)

sahvg schrieb:


> @ facehugger
> 
> dann kauf dir die xfx 7970 double dissipation die kommt nur auf 2 sone unter last  die karte ist echt der hammer laut hardwareluxx.de lässt sie sich um 35% übertakten bei nur 21% mehr stromverbrauch  overclockers dream


Könnte man durchaus drüber nachdenken Aber da sollte zuerst ein neuer Unterbau her... 
Gruß


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

Die double dissipation sieht ja optisch schick aus und die Möglichkeit dann noch 35% mehr Leistung raus zu kitzeln ist auch ne feine Sache


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Wenn sie auf 400€ runter gehen dann schlag ich gleich bei 2 Stück zu


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

und eine davon gibst du mir


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Die müssen schon Battlefield 3 auf 5760x1080 auf Ultra befeuern!
Leider müssen dafür 2 Stück her ^^


----------



## ReaCT (9. Januar 2012)

sahvg schrieb:


> @ facehugger
> 
> dann kauf dir die xfx 7970 double dissipation die kommt nur auf 2 sone unter last  die karte ist echt der hammer laut hardwareluxx.de lässt sie sich um 35% übertakten bei nur 21% mehr stromverbrauch  overclockers dream


 
Gerade den Test auf Hardwareluxx gelesen. Unter den maximalen OC-Einstellungen von Hardwareluxx hat die Karte den Stromverbrauch einer GTX 570 bei über 10k Punkten im 3D Mark 11 Performance  Und in Crysis hängt sie dann eine HD 6990 @ 880 MHz ab inklusive 8 mal AA anstatt 4 mal. (Wobei ich denke dass das ein Schreibfehler sein muss.) Das sind 85% zu einer Stock GTX 580   (37,59 Fps zu 20,37 Fps)
Hier noch der Test: Test: XFX Radeon HD 7970 Double Dissipation Edition


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Das Teil reißt es richtig


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

naja für mich wird leider nur mid Range überbleiben oder die 69xx denn 400 ocken ist für mich nen haufen kohle meine Freundin würde mich nen schwa... kürzer machen


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Ist schon klar nur 400€ für die Karte ist ein geiles P/L Verhältnis wenn die so weit runter sinken wird/würde!!!


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

ich weis aber wenigstens darf ich davon träumen bis mich die realität ... ähh Freundin wieder eingeholt hat


----------



## Deimos (9. Januar 2012)

In der Schweiz wird sie auch verkauft, digitec.ch hat nahezu 30 Stück an Lager. Hätte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt erwartet. Der Preis ist allerdings schon stattlich, die billigste kriegt man für 599.- CHF (ca. 480-500 EUR).

Ich habge deshalb meine Aufrüstpläne verschoben und mir nen Beamer plus Leinwand gekauft .


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2012)

Ist halt die richtige Karte für Bildquali-Fetischisten und solche die es sich leisten können/wollen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, in denen ich mir eine Graka für 500€ gegönnt hab. Die bessere Hälfte würde mich steinigen

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Das habe ich noch nie für eine Graka ausgegeben 
Das Höchste wahren 300€ für eine HD 5870


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich noch nie für eine Graka ausgegeben
> Das Höchste wahren 300€ für eine HD 5870



Aber das gleich 2 mal


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ist halt die richtige Karte für Bildquali-Fetischisten und solche die es sich leisten können/wollen. Die Zeiten sind vorbei, in denen ich mir eine Graka für 500€ gegönnt hab. Die bessere Hälfte würde mich steinigen
> 
> Gruß



Tja das erste was man abgibt wenn man sich eine Frau zu legt sind EC-Karte und PIN


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das habe ich noch nie für eine Graka ausgegeben
> Das Höchste wahren 300€ für eine HD 5870


Ich hab damals (Anfang 2007) 499€ für eine 8800GTX ausgegeben. Und dann lief Crysis @max nicht einmal in 1280x1024 flüssigWas hab ich gewürgt...

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Aber das gleich 2 mal



Ja aber für die 2. nur 200€ und das 4 Monate nach der ersten 

@ facehugger

Zum Glück ist die Entwicklung der Grakas so weit vortgeschritten das dies nicht mehr der Fall sein kann bei den neuen High-End Karten


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

wollte auch gerade sagen nun fehlen nur noch die Pc Games die einer 7970@OC  das würgen bei bringen ^^


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> wollte auch gerade sagen nun fehlen nur noch die Pc Games die einer 7970@OC  das würgen bei bringen ^^


Die kommen früher oder später, keine Angst *@Streetjumper16:* Crytek meinte ja auch kurz nach Release von Crysis, das es @max erst mit der übernächsten Graka flüssig zu zocken wäre... für jemanden, der sich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Graka für einen halben Tausi gegönnt hatte, war diese Aussage ein Schlag in`s Gesicht...

Gruß


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

wohl eher später denn Konsolen-SLI/CF gibt es noch nicht


----------



## facehugger (9. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> wohl eher später denn Konsolen-SLI/CF gibt es noch nicht


Dann muss DICE wohl Überstunden schieben und so bald wie möglich Battlefield 4 bringen

Gruß


----------



## Schiassomat (9. Januar 2012)

Bei uns ist die 7970 auch schon gelistet und lagernd.
Motherboard | Mainboard | Arbeitsspeicher | Grafikkarten | Samsung & Seagate Festplatten | Intel CPU


----------



## Adam West (9. Januar 2012)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nach dem Bully-Flop ist nun wieder mal AMD dran mit dem Geld verdienen (ich gönn es denen).


Is zwar etwas offtopic, aber der Bully war mit Sicherheit kein Flopp. Desktoptechnisch sicherlich nicht der Bringer, aber i.O. Serverseitig aber sehr gut!

@topic: Ohne Konkurrenz ->hohe Preise. Ist halt so.


----------



## Earisu (9. Januar 2012)

Das heißt warten will max 300€ ausgeben solange muss meine 5850 eben noch überleben


----------



## Abufaso (9. Januar 2012)

Earisu schrieb:


> Das heißt warten will max 300€ ausgeben solange muss meine 5850 eben noch überleben


 
Warum nicht eine HD6970 + OC?

Bis die 7970 300€ kostet dauert es bestimmt noch so seine Zeit.


----------



## Dragon70 (9. Januar 2012)

Coole Sache, dann gehts ja bald los, und 3gb sind schon ne feine sache. Viel V-RAM für Eyefinity und Co. Der Preis ist aber auch ne Hausnummer. Für mich momentant zuviel 


MFG Dragon


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Januar 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Warum nicht eine HD6970 + OC?
> 
> Bis die 7970 300€ kostet dauert es bestimmt noch so seine Zeit.


 Aber erst wenn die nächste Generation ansteht .


----------



## Rizoma (9. Januar 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Aber erst wenn die nächste Generation ansteht .


 

würde mich nicht stören da ich eh immer eine Generation hinter her hinke


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (9. Januar 2012)

Radeon HD 7970: Powercolor, Club 3D, HIS, MSI, Sapphire und Xfx stellen ihre Karten sowie Designs vor - xfx, radeon hd 7000, amd, asus, sapphire, grafikkarte, msi, powercolor

ich würde mal sagen dort gehts weiter


----------



## loltheripper (9. Januar 2012)

es gibt ja bereits einen aquagratix dafür verwundert mich echt wie schnell die sowas neuentwickeln... indem fall vllt mehr neu umgebaut ^^
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ter-aquagrATIx-f-r-HD-7970-und-7950-G1-4.html


----------



## PC GAMER (9. Januar 2012)

Mein Händler des Vertrauen bietet morgen die Karte an für 539 €


----------



## mumaker (9. Januar 2012)

glaube mal dass wieder dann auch nur kleine bonsen shopen würden. und dann auch nur paar xD lol die karte soll man für 450 euro bekommen xD und dafür muss man nichtmal lange warten xDDDD

ich sage euch so wirds nicht mehr lange laufen hahaha ich lach mich schlapp! caseking steigt schonmal aufn letzten platz mit den preisen !


----------



## Gelenkwurm35 (9. Januar 2012)

Ach ich warte erstmal ne runde auf Keppler! Habe irgendwie immer das Gefühl das die am Ende doch die besseren Karten abliefern


----------



## TFTP100 (9. Januar 2012)

Gelenkwurm35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ich warte erstmal ne runde auf Keppler! Habe irgendwie immer das Gefühl das die am Ende doch die besseren Karten abliefern



Oder du wartest auf eine GTX480 v2 .....


----------



## El Sativa (10. Januar 2012)

Rizoma schrieb:


> meine Freundin würde mich nen schwa... kürzer machen


 das klingt irgendwie als wenn du zwei davon hast......also kauf sie dir.


----------



## El Sativa (10. Januar 2012)

nur mal kurz.
zwar ist kepler noch nicht draußen, aber ich gönne amd jeden cent.
geile karte.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Januar 2012)

AMD verschifft die Karte wohl für rund 450€ (-Mengenrabatte etc), der Rest sind meist Händler oder Zwi-Fi-Aufschläge.
Naja, halt schon zu teuer, aber mal schauen was bei Keppler rumspringt, für LoL, TOR, StarCraft 2, Skyrim, BF3, Diablo3, ME3 und (Wtf... zuviele 3er .... ) auf FullHD reicht meine Evga noch locker aus, und ein wenig Potential hat sie atm sowieso noch, dazu kommen wohl nochmal 1-2 Treiber-Performance-Updates.
Allerdings bin ich gespannt ob Nvidia die LA von AMD hält, weil sonst würde ich mir wohl eine 7970 holen und mein altes Netzteil behalten . (150€ Kartenunterschied + 100€ NT Unterschied = Doppelt gespart )

Time will tell...


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Januar 2012)

Also ich als AMD Fan werde mir 100% eine HD 7970 kaufen!
Aber ich freue mich auch wenn Nvidia nachlegt und ob die besser sind oder nicht  Jaja die Preise von AMD werden dann sinken ^^ Solange die Nvidia nicht nur 2% schneller sind!


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finde es zudem top, das AMD die Leistung gegenüber der 6970 signifikant steigern konnte und dabei den Stromverbrauch auf dem Niveau der Vorgängerkarte halten konnte

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Januar 2012)

Das ist auch meine Meinung!
Ich hoffe nur das der neue Chipsatz auch wirklich gut ist den das Chipsätze Fehler haben kennen wir ja schon  Aber das war ja nur im Intel Bereich ^^ (Nein nichts gegen Intel!)

Aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich


----------



## facehugger (10. Januar 2012)

Jetzt müsste bloß noch ein Hersteller den Accelero Extreme draufklatschen, das wäre dann meine persönliche Traum-Graka

Gruß


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Januar 2012)

Nur leider ist dann bei mir kein CF mehr möglich


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finde es schon krass, wie die Preise gestiegen sind. Gestern bekam man die Grafikkarte noch für <500€, aber jetzt muss man mindestens 520€ bezahlen. 
Hoffentlich sinken die Preise bald, dann würde ich einen Kauf in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Januar 2012)

Das kommt deshalb weil die Händler die sie unter 500€ angeboten haben gesehen haben was andere verlangen und sie eben dann auch mit dem Preis hoch sind!


----------

